# How to install ruby-1.8.7 on FreeBSD-12 using rbenv port



## byrnejb (Sep 16, 2019)

We have an application on an old system which has failed and we need to move it to a new host.  The application was written for `ruby-1.8.7`.  We cannot convert the code to a newer version within a reasonable time.  We would like to use `rbenv` to build a local environment just for this application.  How does one install ruby-1.8.7-p375 on FreeBSD12 using `rbenv`?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 16, 2019)

byrnejb said:


> We cannot convert the code to a newer version within a reasonable time.


It's only been EoL for 5 years  






						EOL for Ruby 1.8.7 and 1.9.2
					






					www.ruby-lang.org
				




I suggest you contact rubyenterpriseedition.com and get a license if you really, really, need to use Ruby 1.8:





						Download — Ruby Enterprise Edition
					






					www.rubyenterpriseedition.com


----------



## byrnejb (Sep 16, 2019)

I know it is old.  I said that.  

*Notice: Ruby Enterprise Edition has reached End of Life in 2012. The website is still up, and it still works, but it's no longer actively developed and it is no longer supported.*

RBENV /RUBY-BUILD is supposed to deal with this very problem (running software built on old versions of ruby).  I just need ruby-build to work as documented for FreeBSD-12.  It is in ports and 1.8.7 is listed in the definitions.  It just will not build with ruby-build and I need some help.


----------



## PMc (Sep 16, 2019)

byrnejb said:


> RBENV /RUBY-BUILD is supposed to deal with this very problem (running software built on old versions of ruby).



I doubt that. AFAIK the rbenv stuff is supposed to use arbitrary versions of ruby according to an application's demand - which does not say that it is supposed to handle ancient/antique versions.

The question here is not how to operate rbenv to install that ruby version (consult the docs for that). The question is if it is possible to compile and build that ruby on Rel. 12.  The docs of rbenv/ruby-build clearly say:


> ruby-build does not check for system dependencies before downloading and attempting to compile the Ruby source. Please ensure that all requisite libraries are available on your system.



So this is the issue to solve, before anything else.

Now I am fairly confident that if you get a binary package of that ruby, and just install it on the system, that it will work. Another option might be to install a jail with some old FBSD release and run it there.
Obviousely this is all out of any support.


----------



## byrnejb (Sep 18, 2019)

Thank you.  Can someone point me to the pkg archives for 10-release?  I have found those for previous versions of FreeBSD but not for 10.


----------

